# SOOOO much trouble with the IPAD case!



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I have recently purchased a few iPad cases the leather/suede ones, and have ruined 3 of them all in the same spot!! (bottom left hand corner)

I have used a teflon pad underneath the spot, increased my press, i can't understand why this happens always in the same spot!!

can someone GIVE ME some pointers or help!! These are $15 a pop and I'm considering taking them out of my product line because I can't afford to keep messing them up! :-(

I can't see a customer paying $45 for this and not complaining about it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you rotated the printing to see if you have a deadspot in your heater on that side


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

My husband suggest the same thing, I had not tried that. tomorrow I'll try a different spot. thanks!!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Just don't test it on a new case  Use some scrap fabric instead and have a transfer ready with some colour-intensive design or a solid colour, then you will see immediately if there's a cold spot.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Of course he will hate that you listened to others for advice he already gave you. I would be on his side - LOL.


----------



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

Where did you get these case from? Besides the little spot, nice work.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

from conde. thanks for the compliment, but I'm bummed about the spot. :-(


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Did we try to help?


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

yes, I talked to customer support and I was already doing everything they suggested it just doesn't seem to be working out. I did my finical case the other night and it was much better but there is still fading at the top and bottom near the stitching. :-('

I'm giving up on these, sorry!!!
I attached my last try.

I know it's not much for if I'm selling them for $45 they need to be perfect.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I will find out what is wrong.


----------



## Scooooter (Mar 17, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> Sorry, I will find out what is wrong.


Just found this. Was there ever a solution found?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. Heavy and long pre press.
400 degrees 60 seconds very heavy pressure


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

I hate I saw this thread so late....

I can ditto David Gross on heavy pressure. We have a client we produce these for and heavy, heavy pressure is the key to success. We have GK 20 x 25 heat presses so the extra thick platen and the sheer weight of it helps with that as well. Very heavy pressure will get you ideal, retail quality results.

Jae


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I posted the original thread and with Davids help, pressure, pressure, pressure and longer prepress, has worked wonders for me, they are now my favorite item to make for customers!!!


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Ha similar issue. I found you need heavy presure onthose when say heavy i mean that heavt so you need another pair of hands to close your press. Every single one will be perfect.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

Glad that I saw this! I haven't printed any yet but I hate messing up an expensive blank! Thanks for the info!


----------



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

I so should have checked here earlier (that is before ruining two of these this week!). Thank you again for some guidance as I was about to give up on them as well. Off to lift some weights so I can handle the 'heavy' pressure! Lol!

Best,
Jephtha
Paper Mama


----------



## tootym (Sep 4, 2012)

Lots of problems with Conde's Leather/Suede iPad case. It burns during pre-press, and also burns during press. This item isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sorry for the issues.
We are investigating the contamination.
Please contact your Conde rep.

It looks like the glue is the issue.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

lexiandlala said:


> I have recently purchased a few iPad cases the leather/suede ones, and have ruined 3 of them all in the same spot!! (bottom left hand corner)
> 
> I have used a teflon pad underneath the spot, increased my press, i can't understand why this happens always in the same spot!!
> 
> ...


We went through dozens of them on all of our heat presses and they all did this.

I recently came up with a solution that worked though.

NOTE - this worked on my DK20S, but it doesn't work on our cheap press. Make sure you have a good press.

Put as much pressure on it as you can, and then turn it another full turn. I'm 6'4" and I had to put all my weight into getting the DK20 closed and it came out perfect.

Use more pressure than you have for anything else.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

headfirst said:


> We went through dozens of them on all of our heat presses and they all did this.
> 
> I recently came up with a solution that worked though.
> 
> ...


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1106610-post15.html


----------

